# Advice on buying used 5th wheel



## gds (May 22, 2004)

My son in law and daughter may be taking a job transfer to Midland/ Odessa area and are thinking that they don't want to buy a house immediately and the rent is unbelieveable there. They are thinking about a 5th wheel for them and the kids. 
I would like some advice on where to look for a used trailer, probably 3 or 4 yrs. old and if there are any brands that they should stay away from and it has to be a toy hauler for the storage space.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

For used I'd take a look at PPL site to get some ideas of different floor plans & models. I don't have any experience with Toy haulers so I can't help on the brands to buy or avoid. As with any RV, new or used, make sure they check out all the systems, water, electrical, hydraulic etc. Roof, awnings, tire conditions etc.
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/used-rvs-for-sale/toy-haulers?sortBy=price+desc


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

djwag94 said:


> For used I'd take a look at PPL site to get some ideas of different floor plans & models. I don't have any experience with Toy haulers so I can't help on the brands to buy or avoid. As with any RV, new or used, make sure they check out all the systems, water, electrical, hydraulic etc. Roof, awnings, tire conditions etc.
> http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/used-rvs-for-sale/toy-haulers?sortBy=price+desc


I second for PPL if you plan on buying used. I have had trailers for over 20 years. I have tried several times to buy used. You end up traveling all over the place to look at what they claim to be a show room ready trailer and find that it is rotted out and nothing but problems. I have ended up buying new several times but PPL goes over the trailers for you and if there is a problem they usually have identified it.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Between the flooding up Houston/Beaumont way and the wind drivin rain down this way, I sure would be apprehensive about buying in the aftermath areas of Harvey. My Travel trailer survived the rath of Huuricane Harvey but I feel for whomever bought it from auction with a salvaged title. It should be ok for about a couple,of'years then reality will,set in when it just starts to fall,apart. It got real,wet and we patched it up and dried it out for a couple of weeks. We lived in it for several months until we made a deal on a new on. Just saying.....c.C


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Why a 5th wheel? Unless they already have a heavy duty tuck I would get a tongue pull. They are usually set up for more people. 5th wheels are generally designed for 2.


----------

